# wma shotgun ammo question



## poole93 (Jan 10, 2017)

During small game, what ammo cam you use to kill hogs with a shotgun


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 10, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 10, 2017)

• Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 10, 2017)

So no slugs


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 10, 2017)

#2 or smaller fine shot,I have killed a few with #4 shot turkey loads I don't know of any where you can find #2 fine shot  any more maybe somebody else will chime in,too bad you can't you can't use the varmint loads


----------



## poole93 (Jan 10, 2017)

Like number 2 lead shot?


----------



## fishtail (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2017)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> #2 or smaller fine shot,I have killed a few with #4 shot turkey loads I don't know of any where you can find #2 fine shot  any more maybe somebody else will chime in,too bad you can't you can't use the varmint loads



This^^^^^^^........but I did pick up a box of 3.5" #2 shot Hevi Metal. I have been wanting some hevi shot and all academy had was the #2 in 3.5".......but they were also on sale for $25 I think...........

NO GO on the slugs during small game. 

See, I can learn something


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 12, 2017)

#2 American lead shot: .15" diameter, weight 4.38 grains each


----------



## Toney Graham (Jan 12, 2017)

they have it at gander mountain


----------



## across the river (Jan 12, 2017)

I know this was a shotgun question, but you can take a deer rifle to most WMAs after deer season.  Rifles are allowed for fox and bobcat, which runs through Feb.28 like squirrel and most everything else.   Larger calibers are allowed for fox and bobcat, so as long as that season is in you are legal on a WMA with a rifle.   Muzzleloaders are also legal.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 12, 2017)

across the river said:


> I know this was a shotgun question, but you can take a deer rifle to most WMAs after deer season.  Rifles are allowed for fox and bobcat, which runs through Feb.28 like squirrel and most everything else.   Larger calibers are allowed for fox and bobcat, so as long as that season is in you are legal on a WMA with a rifle.   Muzzleloaders are also legal.



I thought the law changed back to legal small game weapons only this season.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

across the river said:


> I know this was a shotgun question, but you can take a deer rifle to most WMAs after deer season.  Rifles are allowed for fox and bobcat, which runs through Feb.28 like squirrel and most everything else.   Larger calibers are allowed for fox and bobcat, so as long as that season is in you are legal on a WMA with a rifle.   Muzzleloaders are also legal.



You are correct, BUT Check the regs for the particular WMA you plan to hunt...........If it says "No Furbearer Hunting"(like Pinelog) then no, you cannot.




deerpoacher1970 said:


> I thought the law changed back to legal small game weapons only this season.



Same as last year.........cept Pinelog ugh!!


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 12, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> You are correct, BUT Check the regs for the particular WMA you plan to hunt...........If it says "No Furbearer Hunting"(like Pinelog) then no, you cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What page are you seeing this in hunting regulations.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

Pinelog is on Page 56 and at the end of the small game dates paragraph, it says No Furbearer Hunting..........I have seen a Bobcat there in the middle of the day..........tracks all the time too, but no hunting them. So that means there is no season allowing you to carry a .17 caliber or larger centerfire rifle during small game.

The .17 cal centerfire for Furbearer hunting info is at the top left hand corner of page 14.............


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

Believe me you I'd LOVE to carry my AR out there but cant unless I go to a different WMA...........Like Allatoona.

Cannot figure out why they would not allow Furbearer hunting at Pinelog

I need to sent that into the DNR I guess.......we need a Thread for this......hhmm


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 13, 2017)

That's good I guess it is wide open with the old 30/06 till Feb 28.


----------

